# Beyond comprehension



## livinginhell (May 22, 2015)

NOT SURE IF THIS IS THE BEST PLACE TO START, BUT IF NOT MAYBE SOMEONE CAN POINT ME TO THE CORRECT FORUM:
Two weeks ago, while looking at porn sites, I came across a film/video starring my WIFE. She was with two or three men, and she did things with them she never did with me; she did things I never thought she would even consider. The video looked like it had been converted from film, and several different films had been used to make the video. It was high quality film, and showed great detail. In portions, she was well tanned and others winter pale, so obviously she had been doing this for a while. This was done in the kitchen, bathroom and bedroom of a house we lived in for 4 years; she was 27 or 28, definitely before her 1st pregnancy. We had been married 4 or 5 years at this time.
I thought our sex life was OK; I was satisfied, and I thought she was also. When I was 34, (married for 10 years, and the father of 4 and 3 year old boys) I was diagnosed with "Low T" and a low sperm count, and was told this had probably existed since puberty. I started testosterone therapy, and boy, did my libido jump; I was horny all the time. Unfortunately, my wife was satisfied with what she had been getting before. I soon discovered that the 'before', which was 2 or so times a week when we were first married but dwindled to twice a month, was far, far below average. However, if she wasn't interested, what was I to do. I tried discussing it with her, asking her to look into ways to enhance her libido, but she would say she didn't need to enhance it, she was getting all she wanted. We are now in our seventies, and I am still horny, and I finally believe her; she was getting all she wanted, but not from me. Over the last two weeks, this is all I can think about. I have not found any more videos of her, but considering the quantity of porn out there, that is not surprising. The fact I stumbled on that one video is almost incomprehensible. I am constantly wondering if she made other videos, how many men has she ****ed, when did she started, when (or did) she stop? The worst part is realizing when my sons were conceived, I had a very low sperm count, and my 1st son was apparently conceived around the time the video was made; my 2nd son was born 11 months after my first son, and my wife then had her tubes tied.
I don't know what to think, what to do. I need to talk about it, but there is no one to talk to. Does anyone have any thoughts, any advise they care to share?


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

DNA your sons. You need to know just in case they have medical emergencies and for your peace of mind. Have you told your wife what you found?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I can imagine this would be extremely shocking.

First though - are you sure? Really. This was what 45 years ago - limited video quality converted from film - are you SURE it is her. There is a HUGE amount of porn out there, unless you watch a lot, the odds that you would happen to see a video of your wife are really small. 

If you are sure its her, are you sure it was after you were married? Maybe she supported herself this way before you met?

Was she, were you in financial hardship? 

Its possible she did porn for "fun", but the great majority of people do it when they need money.


----------



## Trader1 (Oct 27, 2013)

You should have went with "fifties" instead of "seventies". Otherwise it was a decent try.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

have you confronted her yet?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Porn videos from over 40 years ago are available on the internet?


----------



## Trader1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Videos from Woodstock.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, it's been almost a year since this scenario has popped up. 

Let's see... 
We've seen the one in which the husband find his wife's porn videos in a box of stuff and in the videos she is gang banged.

We've seen the one in which the husband is told about his wife's DIY porn videos by his neighbor who happened to be in one of them.

We've seen several in which the wife made porn videos prior to marriage and the husband posts that he is just discovering them and while he could be okay with the fact that she did this prior to knowing him, what upsets him is the fact that his wife did sex acts in the videos she refuses to him.

We've even see a few posts from wives who used to be hookers, or did porn before they met their husbands but never told him.

But this is the first time I've seen a post from a husband in his 70's finding vintage porn starring his wife and calling into question the paternity of his offspring who are now in their 30's and beyond.

So, 10 points for complicated twists and 10 points for the vintage porn aspect, but zero points for originality.


----------



## Trader1 (Oct 27, 2013)

This kind of post does get the creative side of your mind working though doesn't it? Just thinking about the tweaks you would have made that would have created a fire-storm thread instead of just another yawner.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

With hundreds of porn sites and millions of porn films, what are the chances you find your wife starring in one?

Maybe 100 million to one?

Food for thought.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Constable Odo said:


>


Where can I buy this?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

"She was with two or three men"

Which was it? Two men or three men?

So there's converted "high quality" porn from the 1960s out there? Converted from film to video.

Since we aren't allowed to call other posters liars, I will instead talk about my new Nikes. Got them for my birthday late last year, didn't wear them over the winter and started wearing them in the last couple of months. On both sneakers, the soles are separating from the shoes. Really disapponted at the quality. I'm going to stick with New Balance going forward. Those seem to last forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> With hundreds of porn sites and millions of porn films, what are the chances you find your wife starring in one?
> 
> Maybe 100 million to one?
> 
> Food for thought.


That depends on how much porn he watches. :rofl:


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Porn videos from over 40 years ago are available on the internet?


Vintage porn. Super 8 film. Hell, you can find porn from the 50's on the net.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> "She was with two or three men"
> 
> Which was it? Two men or three men?
> 
> ...


Have you ever been to the New Balance store in the KoP mall? If so, do you happen to know if New Balance sells soccer cleats? I have a "prescription" from my son's dr. for New Balance inserts for his foot problem, but I think he's going to also need need cleats that inserts will actually fit in.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Have you ever been to the New Balance store in the KoP mall? If so, do you happen to know if New Balance sells soccer cleats? I have a "prescription" from my son's dr. for New Balance inserts for his foot problem, but I think he's going to also need need cleats that inserts will actually fit in.


Have not been to the KoP mall, but a quick internet search - new Balance has baseball/softball cleats at D!cks. But no soccer cleats it seems.

Still waiting for my answer from OP - was it two guys or three guys? You'd think you would remember her detail if you stumbled across a 1960s porno starring your own wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livinginhell (May 22, 2015)

I posted on this site because I actually thought it was a legitimate 'advice' site where I might get some answers without anyone knowing who I am. I certainly can't talk about this with anyone I know. I don't expect anyone else has experienced what I have, but I know there are men that have had their lives upset by their wives actions. Frankly, I don't care if you believe me or not, but I still hope there may be someone that has been traumatized by their wife's actions and can empathize with me. I don't even know what kind of advice I expect or hope for; my mind is just plain screwed up right now.
Just to set the record straight, this is not something I made up. Am I sure its my wife? Absolutely, and I am also sure the video was made in the house we lived in from July 1968 until 1971. She was showing her pregnancy with our 1st son by February 1969, so the films were made between 7/68 and at the latest early Feb 1969. There was more than one film in the video; there were different men at different times, and she som
Never mind, believe it or not.


----------



## t_hopper_2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

All right. I will ask a serious question or two.

You say you need to talk about it. Have you talked to her about it? Have you showed her the video?

If so, what did she say? If not, why not?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Why don't you just ask her about it?


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Porn videos from over 40 years ago are available on the internet?


...interesting.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the reason people don't believe these threads is because asking your spouse about what you found would be like the first thing a person would do. Why would you go on the Internet and ask for advice? You have the evidence right in front of you. It's not like you have to prove anything?


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> "She was with two or three men"
> 
> Which was it? Two men or three men?
> 
> ...


Take them back to the store.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Apparently it's never too late to get a divorce:

Italian Man, 99, Divorcing Wife of 77 Years Over 60-Year-Old Affair - ABC News


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tell her you have a nice surprise for her. Invite a couple of friends if you are bold enough.

Play her movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Kids are bored this time of year, and with a long weekend to boot.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

yeah_right said:


> Kids are bored this time of year, and with a long weekend to boot.


Shhh...I'm waiting to see what happens.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Brigit said:


> Shhh...I'm waiting to see what happens.


Ohhh, I meant to say...

So sorry to hear this. Please tell us more about this video!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

livinginhell said:


> I posted on this site because I actually thought it was a legitimate 'advice' site where I might get some answers without anyone knowing who I am. I certainly can't talk about this with anyone I know. I don't expect anyone else has experienced what I have, but I know there are men that have had their lives upset by their wives actions. Frankly, I don't care if you believe me or not, but I still hope there may be someone that has been traumatized by their wife's actions and can empathize with me. I don't even know what kind of advice I expect or hope for; my mind is just plain screwed up right now.
> Just to set the record straight, this is not something I made up. Am I sure its my wife? Absolutely, and I am also sure the video was made in the house we lived in from July 1968 until 1971. She was showing her pregnancy with our 1st son by February 1969, so the films were made between 7/68 and at the latest early Feb 1969. There was more than one film in the video; there were different men at different times, and she som
> Never mind, believe it or not.


This scenario is certainly one of the hot buttons we see from trolls regularly. No wonder you're getting a lot of accusations.

I think you should see a psychologist to talk about this. Nobody here has had that kind of experience to help you out. We did have a guy here who was real whose wife got involved in a swinger thing in Las Vegas a year or so ago. I can't remember his name, but he was a steroid user and I think his username was somehow related.

Anyhow, having a real person to talk to is probably going to be a lot more helpful than strangers on a forum. Don't be afraid of going to a psychologist, it doesn't mean you're crazy.

Have you confronted your wife yet?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I was thinking of Juicer, but looking at his thread it wasn't him with the cheating wife in Vegas.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

link to the video please


----------

